# snake bite on a dog?



## Luke0927

a few weeks ago one of my dogs was bit by something on the lip...just the spot swelled up to about the size of a golf ball.  It was full of blood and when i squeezed it it it would drain out.  No other problems with the dog he seemed fine and didn't act like it hurt him the swelling is gone but the tissue is harder around the area.  Now there is a little bald spot where it was and you can see 2 holes could this have been a copper head bite?  I have seen a black rat snakes around and a black and white king snake could a non venomous snake bite cause this?  To me the holes looked to close together for a bite from a snake but maybe a small one if it was?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Spider!


----------



## Luke0927

I thought about that but didn't know if it could have bit through his skin....what kind you think.


----------



## aus.1657

Looks like a venomous snake got him. And the snake was low on venom from very recent strikes. (thats my guess)
Those holes are too wide for any spider.
Your dog was very lucky.


----------



## Melissa

Looks like a snake bite to me.  My dachshund got bit on the foot and the wound looked just like the one your dog has. It lost it's hair in the spot and had 2 little holes side by side.  It didn't seem to effect him at all, he acted like normal, but you could tell the actual spot was bothering him a little because he kept licking it trying to heal it but he was fine.


----------



## zzweims

Definately a spider bite.  Holes too close together for a snake.  One of mine was bit by a spider on the leg a couple of months ago and it looked exactly the same after the swelling came down.  Keep it clean and watch for infection.  That's a tough spot for antibiotic ointment.  You might try some neosporin, but she'll probably lick it off.


----------



## dale

Looks like it could have been a small snake. They sure have been crawling, I killed a small copperhead in my dog lot, I was lucky, dog was raising heck and I went to look in flip flops, almost steped on him had my dog not darted by me barking at it.


----------



## Duckdawg54

A small copperhead could have done that. Everything you have said as far as symtoms sounds like a copperhead. Coincidently one of my labs was bitten last night at dusk by a BIG copperhead. I treated her with Benadryl and amoxicillain(sp). Tonight she is much better. I fully expect that she will form a scab and maybe lose a little tissue which will grow back. I base this on past experience. It is very rare for a dog to have any lasting issues with a copperhead bite.


----------



## Luke0927

Yeah the picture makes the bite marks look a little closer than they are they are probalby 3/8"-1/2" i thought about a spider but i couldn't think of any that are that big that a dog would let crawl on its face


----------



## fishtail

Remove the collar, treat with antihistamine, should be fine.
Can't tell what did that but I did have 2 dogs bit (one on two different occasions) by Copperhead. The Vets treatment was antibiotics and antihistamine and remove the collar for a couple of days till the swelling glands in the neck went down. 
Both of mine were bit on the cheek.


----------



## Jake Buster

Spider


----------



## BSC Libertarian

I didn't know that a dog could take a copperhead bite like that and not die...are copperhead's not deadly?


----------



## maker4life

BSC Libertarian said:


> I didn't know that a dog could take a copperhead bite like that and not die...are copperhead's not deadly?



Copperhead and cottonmouth bites in dogs rarely kill . Just don't let a rattler get one .


----------



## GSP man

Maggie got bit a year ago and spent the night at the vets and was back hunting in a little over a week.  Copperhead's are deadly to dog rattler's are a different story.


----------



## BSC Libertarian

maker4life said:


> Copperhead and cottonmouth bites in dogs rarely kill . Just don't let a rattler get one .



Well...yeah on the ratlers I got that  

Is a copperhead or cottonmouth deadly to a human? I always thought they were as dangerous as a rattler.....shows what I know about snakes I guess.


----------



## Luke0927

Killed a copper head about 50 feet from the pigeon loft 2 days ago...this one was a pretty good size so not sure if it was it or not....but they don't have very big mouths.


----------



## dale

Always seem to see more during dog days of summer. We have seen and killed more this year than most. Hope your dog is ok Luke


----------



## greasemnky20

BSC Libertarian said:


> Well...yeah on the ratlers I got that
> 
> Is a copperhead or cottonmouth deadly to a human? I always thought they were as dangerous as a rattler.....shows what I know about snakes I guess.



I'm not sure whether they are deadly to people or not, but according to the veterinarian I work for you should see a doctor immediately if you are bitten by any poisonous snake-people handle the venom differently than dogs do. As for dogs, most of the time if they are bitten by a copperhead or cottonmouth they do ok, they just need antibiotics and maybe iv fluids. I don't know if the size of the dog makes a difference (i.e.-if it's a chihuahua compared to a lab). With rattlesnakes they need anti-venin asap, and then they may still not make it.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL

I think a black panther cub bit the dog, aren't there some in Ga.?

                 BOB


----------



## olhippie

...That is definitely a snake bite. All your dogs symptoms were indicative of a hemotoxin, spiders are cytotoxic and would have a hard time inflicting am effective bite wound where your dog presents. Spider bites are nearly always the result of rolling onto a spider while at rest, and VERY rare with dogs. Snake bites are common around a dog's muzzle, or head, for obvious reasons.

...My guess is a copperhead, not nearly as potent as a rattler, and a copperhead from this years crop. A cottonmouth ,I believe would have had more serious results manifest, about like a rattler.
I once saw a friend's terrier bit by a coral snake on the muzzle. She died before we got out of the field! A Coral snake bite is really a rare bite, on dog or man, we're fortunate that's the case.(Neurotoxic!)


----------

